# Gadget man



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

Anyone just catch Alex James from blur on gadget man. Seems to have a commercial espresso machine and grinder set up in his kitchen.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Neill said:


> Anyone just catch Alex James from blur on gadget man. Seems to have a commercial espresso machine and grinder set up in his kitchen.


Well he does like coffee and tv............and there's no other way to make coffee in your country house ,as modern life would be rubbish without it


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

is it a very big house?


----------



## spune (Oct 3, 2011)

If we're playing that game...









I'm holding on for tomorrow (it's Bake Off Tuesday)...


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

spune said:


> If we're playing that game...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You would say that , you charmless man .......


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

coffeechap said:


> is it a very big house?


I bet when he bought it it was going for a song too.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

spune said:


> If we're playing that game...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tuesday? There's No Other Way?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Neill said:


> I bet when he bought it it was going for a song too.


Nice........like it


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

urbanbumpkin said:


> Tuesday? There's No Other Way?


I prefer Sunday, Sunday . As it has more of end of the century feel to it than the rest of the week.


----------



## spune (Oct 3, 2011)

All these gadgets and advances in technology. You heard they're now talking about farming insects for food? Who knows, we could all end up eating Beetlebum. If it happens, I personally have no problems being a bit of a bug man...


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Come girls and boys lets take this a bit more seriously or we will end up mixed up and might fade away!!!!


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

I was about to say that modern life is rubbish. But someone beat me too it. Top man!


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

Mrboots2u said:


> Nice........like it


Yeah, with that one I think I hit it out of the park. Life must go on though.


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

I knew you lot would do a thread like this..... Stereotypes...


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

But won't someone sing me a song too.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Jesus what did I start







something I couldn't finish ( yeah I know it's the smiths not blur )


----------



## michaelg (Jul 25, 2013)

When puns are coming this thick and fast there's just No Distance Left To Run.

Think that one might be Death of a Party.

Do I win the the prize for best knowledge of the Blur back catalogue?!

Mind you, apparently Alex James is a respected cheesemonger so he probably does have a fairly developed palate!


----------

